# Gravel Century?



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a century in Northern California (or somewhere close) that is mostly on gravel roads? Short of that, can anyone recommend a suitable route, even if it is not part of an organized event? I would love to do a ride like this.

I have been eyeballing Rebecca's Private Idaho, but the date does not work for me. This is a century out of Ketchum Idaho. The course is mostly gravel roads, about 93 miles with 6000 vertical feet of climbing.
Rebeccas Private Idaho

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

You might try Murphy Mac's Tainthammer. Its a combination of gravel, dirt and broken asphalt. There is a 70 or 130 mile option. It could probably be done, but I am riding my cx bike to prep for the Dirty Kanza 200.

https://www.facebook.com/events/707002435999215/

2014 Tainthammer Tickets, Gustine - Eventbrite


----------



## danec99 (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn, missed this. I am in. Foolish as it may be.


To OP, CA just doesn't seem to have the open free range miles for this kind of event. Murphy Mack ran the Raid on Sherwood Peak the last couple of years but that was on private timber co. land. There are endless miles of logging roads in various places than can probably be ridden but again you have to search and beware of private roads. I road a gravel road off of Hwy 20 out to the Omega Diggins, maybe 35 miles. But I misread my directions and ended up only riding half of the route. Foresthill area looks like it has some stuff as well, Yankee Jim rd and some of Robinson Flat rd, I will be checking this out in May. At one point you could ride the path along the Canal along Hwy 5, down towards Hwy 152 - but people have said no trespassing signs have appeared. These events are gaining popularity each year and hopefully more people can chime in on routes in CA.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the input*

danec99, thanks for the tip in Yankee Jims Rd. A little googling turned up this:
George's Bikes: Foresthill, Yankee Jims, Colfax.
Looks perfect!

EBrider, thanks for the head's up on the Tainthammer. This looks challenging especially given the date, wind and weather could be big factors. Unfortunately, my business schedule make this impossible this year, but I will keep my eye on it ofr next year.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

EBrider said:


> You might try Murphy Mac's Tainthammer. Its a combination of gravel, dirt and broken asphalt. There is a 70 or 130 mile option. It could probably be done, but I am riding my cx bike to prep for the Dirty Kanza 200.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/707002435999215/
> 
> 2014 Tainthammer Tickets, Gustine - Eventbrite



nice one EB.  i'm also flying out for the DK...only half pint for me though. 

the tainthammer looks cool...but $70 for an organized group ride?

the grasshopper series is also worth checking out.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

jct78 said:


> nice one EB. i'm also flying out for the DK...only half pint for me though.
> 
> the tainthammer looks cool...but $70 for an organized group ride?
> 
> the grasshopper series is also worth checking out.


Grasshopper Old Caz is coming up in a few weeks. That is the most fun and the most off road. Murphy's rides are always well supported, so I am in.

If you are interested in a road trip, try the SPY Belgian Waffle ride in San Diego:
https://www.facebook.com/SPYBWR


----------



## danec99 (Nov 18, 2009)

jct78 said:


> ...but $70 for an organized group ride?


As EB said MM events are well done. Rest stops should be well stocked and offer alternative beverages as well as endurance ones. And the food at the end is usually quite good. Great vibe, great fun.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's another one for you down in Bakersfield. Looks like fun, but unfortunately the same day as Tainthammer.

https://www.facebook.com/TheRockCobbler?fref=ts


----------



## danec99 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, I forgot. I am hoping this race/ride gets the ok from the various agencies. It is a bit pricy.

Lost & Found


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*This looks awesome!*

Thank you very much for this information. This is exactly the type of ride I am looking for.


----------



## danec99 (Nov 18, 2009)

I may just do this route self supported, having aid stations is nice but the cost is a bit high. I have been to Genesee before and it was a beautiful valley.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

danec99 said:


> As EB said MM events are well done. Rest stops should be well stocked and offer alternative beverages as well as endurance ones. And the food at the end is usually quite good. Great vibe, great fun.


good to know. thanks.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

danec99 said:


> Oh, I forgot. I am hoping this race/ride gets the ok from the various agencies. It is a bit pricy.
> 
> Lost & Found


That looks awesome, but same day and Kanza. Maybe next year.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The San Francisco Randonneurs have several part dirt, part pavement rides. Longer than a century, 200, 300, 400 K distance, but you can improvise. They start near the Golden Gate Bridge. You have to be self reliant because there is little support. Check 'em out.

San Francisco Randonneurs : Home


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

Stogaguy said:


> danec99, thanks for the tip in Yankee Jims Rd. A little googling turned up this:
> George's Bikes: Foresthill, Yankee Jims, Colfax.
> Looks perfect!


That George blog is great.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been helping Murphy plan and pre-ride the Tainthammer, and highly recommend it. 134 (or 70) miles of dirt, sand, washboard, and crappy pavement. Scenic low-traffic roads through waterfowl refuges. WELL stocked food stations every ~25 miles, and excellent food and beer at the finish. Even a police escort out of town. Not to be missed


----------

